# homesteader methods



## linnrg (Apr 8, 2015)

here is a unique building.  It is an older cabin about 16' x 24' with a small living area, one bathroom, small kitchen a narrow stairway and two small attic bedrooms.  The house is set on a couple of logs foundation where the log is on a small concrete pad at each corner (may be more but I did not see them).  The area under the home is a partial dug out area that has ungrounted masonry walls supported by the snow plow cutting blades (yes the blades were new and still have cutting edges) set into the dirt.  The original dug out area contained the "laundry area (yes that is an electric washer with motorized wringer (probably valuable on ebay) and the later added forced air furnace.  Love the support under the tubs ptrap.What I find interesting is that families have lived here and generations made do.This is my first time for posting pictures lets hope this works!

View attachment 2138


View attachment 2139


View attachment 2140


View attachment 2138


View attachment 2139


View attachment 2140


/monthly_2015_04/IMG_0726.JPG.c7e26dbaa7c8144c6ad72ab8e0e30a9b.JPG

/monthly_2015_04/IMG_0727.JPG.00ef3cb5cbfcacba3ffa9d7a07edfb24.JPG

/monthly_2015_04/IMG_0728.JPG.953c806e3e7b229fff9470306e213284.JPG


----------



## fatboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for sharing......... amazing the things we find in remodels of old houses. I once found sections of crosscut trees, probably cottonwoods, trimmed to height, for above grade piers for beams at mid-span of the floor in a shallow crawl space. Been there for 100 years.


----------



## ICE (Apr 8, 2015)

Commonly known as a mangle.


----------



## JBI (Apr 8, 2015)

linnrg, thanks for sharing. Very cool pics.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 9, 2015)

Mangle is also a good description of what the plumber did to the floor joist in the second picture.


----------



## conarb (Apr 9, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> Commonly known as a mangle.


That's not a mangle, that's a wringer washer, a mangle only irons clothes, you guys forget I'm old and remember my mother washing clothes and wringing them in the washer then after they dried on the line she ironed the sheets and other large items on the mangle.  do women even iron their sheets anymore?  There is currently one company still making mangles, *Miele*.

Since they are relatively rare and only cost $2,000 I highly recommend you guys give your wives one for her next birthday, at least you will get to sleep in freshly pressed sheets every night, if you get to sleep in the house at all.


----------



## ICE (Apr 9, 2015)

When I was a kid I worked at a car dealership washing cars.  The chamois were kept in the tub of a wringer washer.  The wringer was used to get the water out of the chamois.  If you screwed up and got a finger caught the mangling happened.  But come to think of it you are probably right .  The wringer is more likely where tits get caught.  Imagine that.


----------



## inspecterbake (Apr 10, 2015)

Always heard the saying don't get your tit in a ringer now it makes sense.


----------



## jdfruit (Apr 10, 2015)

My friend from England calls the "wringer" part of the machine a mangle. He says it's a brit only term.


----------

